# Wind machine in RI about to start up



## webbie (Mar 15, 2009)

Took this photo today - large wind machine on the grounds of the High School in Portsmouth, RI.

It is supposed to start up within the next week.


----------



## jadm (Mar 15, 2009)

I watched a video recently with the kids - 'Garbage Warrior' - about a man building totally self sufficient houses in New Mexico.  He's been at it for quite awhile.  Quite the renegade and willing to go up against the 'system'.  Anyway, he uses wind energy and sells the extra energy they create to the local utility company.  

They sure make a lot of sense to me - especially with the winds we have been getting here these last few years.


----------



## hilly (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks futuristic. I heard a stat that says the number of bird kills by a windmill is equivalent to some number of outdoor, domestic cats. I'd never thought of it that way before.


----------



## mainemac (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks great!

I have been following the story line sounds exciting.
Do you know the funding details? City ? State? Private?
Is this providing electricity for the school or selling it on the market?

I would like to  have  our town council look into doing something like that.
Our alternative energy committee looked into many options; geothermal wind solar woodchips . They  found without federal grants
the wind and solar would not be feasible. Woodchips for heating school and school pool was the only one that made 
economic sense, also was carbon neutral for the most part


----------



## stejus (Mar 16, 2009)

I heard there's a study being conducted by an investor who wants to put these "Wind Farms" in MA.  I live in Douglas, MA and there's a huge peice of land that boarders the state forest and the neighboring town.  He plans to put 12 of these on top of the hill.  I will not see it but some of the land owners on Webster lake will have a nice view of 12 of these if it gets passed.  I hope my town gets some of the revenue produced from these windmills!


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2009)

mainemac said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> 
> I have been following the story line sounds exciting.
> Do you know the funding details? City ? State? Private?
> ...



http://portsmouthrienergy.com/

I think it is paid for by municipal bond.....
http://portsmouthrienergy.com/fundingecon.htm

BUT, it will more than pay for itself...
FUNDING and ECONOMICS

Q-F-1 - How do we pay for the turbine?
A-F-1 - If our calculations are correct, the turbine pays for itself. Of course, we have to first borrow the money, in the form of a bond. But, with the energy that the turbine produces that displaces the power we have to buy from the power company, we actually provide revenue into the Town treasury during the first year of operation. After we pay off the bond, we get even more back


----------



## mainemac (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks those links are helpful and inspiring
I will forward to my elected officials

Best of luck keep us informed on all of those KW generated in the spring storms and summer thermals.
BTW just curious are you on said committee?

Tom


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2009)

We are not full time RI residents....just got a cottage there last year.
Our town in Ma. recently started an energy committee and I am on that. I won't be suggesting wind power, though, because we are not in a good area for it. I hope that most of our business will be informational - conservation, education, etc.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 19, 2009)

hilly said:
			
		

> Looks futuristic. I heard a stat that says the number of bird kills by a windmill is equivalent to some number of outdoor, domestic cats. I'd never thought of it that way before.



Who throws the cats in to the windmills? Seems a little tricky, but timing is everything.


----------



## eric_s (Mar 19, 2009)

It was spinning this morning on my way to work.  Of course by the time I came home tonight, both windmills were stopped due to lack of wind.


----------



## mayhem (Mar 20, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> hilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what catapaults are for...its not just a clever name you know.  Toss 50-100 in the basket and let em fly!  Couple of em are bound to hit, the rest land on their feet and you give it another go.


----------



## fossil (Mar 20, 2009)

Google "Altamont Wind Farm".  Lots of things have already been learned, including the vulnerability of birds to huge dynamic structures erected along their migratory routes.  I studied wind power in some depth back in the mid-1970's when I was working toward my BSME.  This is not "new" news.  On the surface, it seems "green" enough, and certainly is, in relative terms, but it does have implications...as does pretty much anything else we do.  Can't walk without leaving footprints.  Rick


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 21, 2009)

They may be needed but I can't say those wind generators will win any beauty contest.  A few years ago, there were two dozen smaller versions placed on a spectacular piece of Prince Edward Island ocean-side property.  Plenty of wind the day we were there but none of them were running.  Not sure what was wrong but if you're going to ruin the view you might as well get some energy out of it.
ChipTam


----------



## leaddog (Mar 22, 2009)

Wisc. and Mich. are exploring the idea of putting them in Lake Michigan. That is one of the best areas in the US for wind power and should create alot of needed jobs and we have lots of machine shops just begging for work.
leaddog


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm pretty surprised they put this is a public area, especially a high school. These units can and do fail, sometimes spectacularly.



http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/02/video_catastrop.php

In WA, the town of Ellensburg has a lot of wind, but decided to stick with solar production in the municipal limits due to safety liability concerns.


----------



## fossil (Mar 27, 2009)

Name something we (mankind) have ever made that never failed.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2009)

True that, and I like the idea of wind power where practical. But we don't usually put potential harm on a high school campus.


----------



## fossil (Mar 27, 2009)

In the real world of engineering R&D;, there's a boatload of testing that gets done.  After all the math models and all the computer simulations and all the calculations have been studied ad naseum, there comes a day when you just have to build the thing and test it to see what it can (and can't) do.  In many cases, some of that testing is expected going into it to be _destructive_ testing.  Especially true when dealing with a new design in a new technology.  This is as true in the world of microprocessors as it is in the world of huge mechanical systems.  Valuable data is collected during such testing.  What are the odds that somebody _just happened _to be standing there with a video camera when that windmill came apart?  My guess is that video was made quite intentionally during a program of testing the limits of a mill design, installed in a safely remote location.  As a result of information gathered during such testing, design changes are made before production models are made available.  That's what it looks like to me, anyway.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2009)

I suspect you are correct, it could be a test. But there are several failures being reported with wind turbine failures. Some are benign and some spectacular. In Lackawana they lost a whole wind farm due to bad gearbox design. I like the idea, but don't feel they belong in residential areas.

This one was in NY earlier this month:
http://www.wcax.com/Global/story.asp?S=9961537&nav=menu183_5_13

at a high school:
http://www.sanduskyregister.com/articles/2009/02/24/front/1177279.txt
http://www.morningjournal.com/articles/2009/02/10/news/mj594813.txt

And besides, they attract UFOs!  :wow: 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-destroyed-after-octopus-UFO-seen-in-sky.html


----------

